
ASK HN: DB Architecture-which database is best for single key search - frankrui
I have a very simple database, which consists of two tables:<p>TabA , idA binary(32) Primarykey NOT NULL
TabB,  idB binary(32) Primarykey NOT NULL<p>Only two simple activities are performing on these tables and they are independent.<p>Inserting new id to idA in TabA.
Searching TabB idB column for a given value, if not exists insert the given value.<p>The two tables could grow into billions of records. The data can’t be housekept. Currently the database is in a relational database MS SQL.<p>Based on the very simple query and flat schema, which type of databases could provide best performance? Search engine? In memory KV? Mapreduce? Thanks in advance!
======
verdverm
You may want to move away from 32 bit IDs, that cap out just above 4B. UUID or
CUID may be better options.

If you only have a few columns, stay with SQL, probably PSQL would be better.

~~~
frankrui
Thanks! Any reason PSQL is better than MS SQL? How about mysql?

